

Ask HN:  Startup co-founder doing consulting on the side, IP issues - obelix

Hi<p>I co-founded a startup last year and things are slowly picking up.  However, I need to bring in some money, so I started looking for contract jobs.<p>I found a position, but I find the domain was too similar and the NDA I had to sign was too restrictive.  I am worried about IP infringement issues if I take this contract?<p>I am trying to get in touch with an employment attorney to ask for their opinion.<p>Are there any rules of thumb / guidelines to be followed in a situation like this?  What do startup founders do if they want to consult?  I am sure someone in this forum has done it.  What did you do to protect yourself legally?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jhancock
Here's what I did: Write your exclusions in the NDA or contract agreement. Be
clear about what your doing with them. If your not a real competitor to them,
they should go along with it. Negotiate this with the person needing your
work, not their legal or HR people.

I did contract work as chief architect for Fortune 100 companies while I was
building up assets for my startup in the 90s. My work for these megacorps
including my building and licensing them some of those assets with the
understanding that I could continue using the IP on my own. I never had a
problem.

~~~
obelix
jhancock - thanks a lot for your suggestion. That is what I am trying to do as
well.

------
ScottWhigham
Personally I find it very odd that you ask this here instead of simply doing
what I think is the logical thing and asking your co-founders what they think
is appropriate/inappropriate. This is just weird to me. They should know that
you are not making enough money and so this should be a collective decision.
This is weird.

~~~
obelix
Scott

You are assuming that I haven't talked to my co-founders. Seeing how I was
struggling with my financial issues, my CEO was the person who suggested that
I go look for consulting positions to keep myself happy and motivated to
continue with the startup. fwiw, I have worked with this team for the better
part of 9 years now - I wouldn't do anything to harm them. We are way more
than colleagues at this point in time of our lives.

